# Are you our friend on myspace, and you attended the MIMB ride?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If so, PM me your myspace page name so I can tag you in our photos!!! so far all I have is me, steve, and butcher...


www.myspace.com/mudinmyblood


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

If anybody wants to look me up on myspace or facebook:

www.myspace.com/jctgumby

[email protected]

James Thornton


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Just added you

[email protected]


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Jon, it's set to private and I can't view it. I don't do myspace or facebook. To much drama involved.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah.. I just use it for PR for the website... helps bring in peoples...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Myspace and facebook. What is all this newfangled stuff. Don't even get me started on the twitter crap. LOL.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we be tweetin', y0!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Jon, it's set to private and I can't view it. I don't do myspace or facebook. To much drama involved.


^^^Speaker of the truth^^^


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I had to set it to private b/c I kept getting a bunch of BS add's from spammers....


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

MMMmmmmmm Fried Spam...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

myspace/brad walker


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Well I didnt get ta make tha ride, I did see the pics on crackspace.

[email protected] for either for me.


----------

